# Bruce and Sheila



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bruce is driving over the Sydney Harbour Bridge one day when he sees
his girlfriend, Sheila, about to throw herself off.

Bruce slams on the brakes and yells, "Sheila, what the hell d'ya
think you're doing?" 
Sheila turns around with a tear in her eye and says, "G'day Bruce.
Ya got me pregnant and so now I'm gonna kill myself."

Bruce gets a lump in his throat when he hears this.

He says "Strewth Sheila.....Not only are you a great shag, but
you're a real sport too." And drives off.


----------

